# Why? - Serious Rant



## L281173 (Jan 9, 2008)

Why does it seem that companies always pull this stunt of discontinuing colors.  For example, MAC's C-Shock Collection which was simply fabulous was discontinued.  Urban Decay also discontinued many of my favorite colors also.  WHY DO THEY HAVE TO DO THIS!!


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jan 9, 2008)

Awww...tell me about it...I sharpened my Oil Slick (? the black one...haha I dont' even know if that's the right name it's been so long!) Urban Decay Pocket Rocket soooo slow today.  I'm gonna cry when it's all gone.  Slicks on so smoothly. I remember when I broke my MAC Blue Absthine and I went back to the counter for it to learn it was a limited shade.  It's like the perfect turquoise for a WOC.  I mean I like Steamy but it's just something about B.A.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So yeah I feel you sista.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 9, 2008)

To make more money. I guess the good part of that is eventually they'll release something you like better.


----------



## fingie (Jan 10, 2008)

C-Shock came out as a LE collection, and it seems that you can still find many of the colors for sale through other specktra members or MUA.

I just tell myself that things get discontinued so that better items can take their place eventually.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Hmm for me I don't correlate LE products to being discontinued. To me discontinued products are those that have been in the permanent line and are then discontinued because either something better is on the horizon or it is not selling well. 

with MAC (and especially what I've experienced over the past year) there are tons of LE collections so you've got to get it while its available or wait for something new. I am pissed they discontinued my Hyper Real foundation though....GRR!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 10, 2008)

I found Urban Decay Lip Gunks at the last minute. So, now I'm stalking the color I like on ebay. It irks me when they discontinue something, but there's not a suitable replacement in the perm. line.


----------



## flowerhead (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I found Urban Decay Lip Gunks at the last minute. So, now I'm stalking the color I like on ebay. It irks me when they discontinue something, but there's not a suitable replacement in the perm. line._

 
:0 they discontinued the lip gunks? thats like...blasphemy!


----------



## calbear (Jan 10, 2008)

Aside from the fact that C-Shock was limited, I have realized that as much as i loved C-Shock, many did not. If you look at the thread on the best and worst of 2007 - sooooooo many people have listed c-shock as the worst collection in their eyes.  Think of the returns that mac had to get from that one which signifies that it was not a great collection in the eyes of the customer.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jan 10, 2008)

In general I think it's dumb that MAC releases so many limited collections.  That's like all they do.  I know when we get a new focus product or collection from a company, 90% of the items released become permanent to the line, if not in our store, at least to the company and it can be ordered or found somewhere besides eBay.
This is why I don't go to MAC for new collections anymore.  Everything is beginning to look the same, and that doesn't matter, cuz in two weeks when it sells out, it's too late to care cuz it won't be coming back.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_:0 they discontinued the lip gunks? thats like...blasphemy!_

 
Unfortunately. I had no idea. I ordered 1 during their F&F in November, liked it and decided to order another the following week. GONE! Luckily, I won 2 auctions this morning.


----------



## L281173 (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_Awww...tell me about it...I sharpened my Oil Slick (? the black one...haha I dont' even know if that's the right name it's been so long!) Urban Decay Pocket Rocket soooo slow today. I'm gonna cry when it's all gone. Slicks on so smoothly. I remember when I broke my MAC Blue Absthine and I went back to the counter for it to learn it was a limited shade. It's like the perfect turquoise for a WOC. I mean I like Steamy but it's just something about B.A. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So yeah I feel you sista._

 
I remember Oil Slick also. It was one of my favorites.  The Roach and Gash Lipsticks were amongst my favorites.  I loved Urban Decay's Lip Gunks.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_In general I think it's dumb that MAC releases so many limited collections.  That's like all they do.  I know when we get a new focus product or collection from a company, 90% of the items released become permanent to the line, if not in our store, at least to the company and it can be ordered or found somewhere besides eBay.
This is why I don't go to MAC for new collections anymore.  Everything is beginning to look the same, and that doesn't matter, cuz in two weeks when it sells out, it's too late to care cuz it won't be coming back._

 
You said it all!!!! I'm wondering if I should even bother buying items at the store or counter anymore. I see most of the items from C-Shock are at my local CCO. I paid full price for a few of those shadows and I was pissed.


----------



## Temptasia (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_In general I think it's dumb that MAC releases so many limited collections.  That's like all they do.  I know when we get a new focus product or collection from a company, 90% of the items released become permanent to the line, if not in our store, at least to the company and it can be ordered or found somewhere besides eBay.
This is why I don't go to MAC for new collections anymore.  Everything is beginning to look the same, and that doesn't matter, cuz in two weeks when it sells out, it's too late to care cuz it won't be coming back._

 
I agree as well. It's as if they assume MAC users have ADD.
I find that most MAC collections are pretty much the same stuff but packaged differently.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 11, 2008)

yep and thats why when there is a new collection I have to swatch swatch like crazy with what I already own. But enough is enough already, I have enough eyeshadows and I'm not sure many people (other than us MAC/makeup freaks who are on this board) could tell if I wore Satin Taupe vs the new Remotely Grey. I've built up a good collection, 2008 I vow will be a year I'll use it more than I buy, NOT fall into the MAC "LE" collection hype and maybe hit pan on an e/s!?!?!!! 

But I need strength!!!


----------



## cloudburst (Jan 12, 2008)

MAC as well as most other brands knows that makeup junkies will buy almost anything, especially if it's LE!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jan 12, 2008)

MAC discontinued my favorite pressed powder a few years back.  I have since moved on to better things but it doesn't make it any easier when I find out something I really like is on the chopping block, like Glam lipstick.  I try hard to be picky with each new collection but I have to admit, I love pretty things and have more tubes of red lipstick and fuchsia gloss than I really need.  This place doesn't help any. It was this website that got me back into MAC after being of the scene for about two years.  Way to go Specktra!!


----------



## MadchenRogue (Jan 12, 2008)

To me, it sounds like this is how MAC makes money. Putting great items out there and have this umbrella of fear that it might be discontinued. the effect? People will buy 3-6 of the exact same items which equals to more money for MAC. At the end of the day it is a business and they know they are revered. My question is, why do people fall for that type of treatment? Its like having a cute guy teasing you, maybe go out with you on a date and BOOM, he then completely ignores you. In my opinion I rather go to the store, check out the item, test it, then take some notes on the item and see if I can make the item myself. After all cosmetics are pigments and pigments are available for sale. We just have to invest some time on our imagination and fly solo.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Coastal Scents:


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jan 13, 2008)

In regards to UD discontinuing the lip gunks and lipsticks- many people have been complaining to them. I would bet money they plan to re-release eventually. Why would they want to have such a well known brand with no abundance of lip products? Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_In general I think it's dumb that MAC releases so many limited collections. That's like all they do. I know when we get a new focus product or collection from a company, 90% of the items released become permanent to the line, if not in our store, at least to the company and it can be ordered or found somewhere besides eBay.
This is why I don't go to MAC for new collections anymore. Everything is beginning to look the same, and that doesn't matter, cuz in two weeks when it sells out, it's too late to care cuz it won't be coming back._

 
That's so damn true. It's kind of a scam when you think about it. But it's obviously makin' them money so that will never change.

Freak mannnn.


----------

